# Memorial Funds/Charities for Families of PO’s who fall in the Line of Duty



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

Can anyone give me some Mass based memorial funds and or charities for families left behind of a fallen police officer?


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

the 100 club if it's still active


----------



## 1122 (Aug 17, 2004)

Mass Chapter of the Concerns of Police Survivors -COPS


----------

